# So who won?



## NeoTree (Apr 18, 2010)

Did they say who won on the load count? Like it really matters, I thought i was paying attention, but i guess not.


----------



## The Lawn Shark (Apr 18, 2010)

Browning by two loads......


----------



## NeoTree (Apr 18, 2010)

The Lawn Shark said:


> Browning by two loads......




nice, shoulda been 200


----------



## MostShady1 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ok, I'll bite. What is this thread about?


----------



## NeoTree (Apr 18, 2010)

the ax-men series on the history channel. I havn't watched it very much this year, just curious.


----------



## MostShady1 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ah, OK, thanks. Lost interest in that within a few episodes.


----------



## mattmc2003 (Apr 19, 2010)

what i don't get is why did they work all night just to go home go the morning? why not just work two days? and why doesn't the swamp guys helper ever do anything but wade around go the water? they've left logs several times over simple stuff cause the head guy wasn't well. and the helper don't do nothin but tag along..... any bites?


----------



## Cummins00 (Apr 19, 2010)

The load count is completely BS anyway, Browning would absolutely stomp Rygaard in production. Rygaard was last working a blowdown site for starters which would hamper production significantly; they have half the trucks, a quarter the equipment, one ancient yarder, and shotty often no-show employee's. I also don't know about others but everywhere I've worked and seen you produce ~20+ loads a day, six days a week, unless your moving landings or major breakdown. That would put a company like browning near the 2000 load mark after 3-4 months.


----------



## DJ4wd (Apr 19, 2010)

The swamp guys cousin is a moron who likes seeing himself on TV. Last night i was watching and Shelby just about died and his inbreed cousin acted like the chainsaw was a deadly weapon. I would save his dog and let the helper just about drown lol.


----------



## AZLOGGER (Apr 19, 2010)

Cummins00 said:


> The load count is completely BS anyway, Browning would absolutely stomp Rygaard in production. Rygaard was last working a blowdown site for starters which would hamper production significantly; they have half the trucks, a quarter the equipment, one ancient yarder, and shotty often no-show employee's. I also don't know about others but everywhere I've worked and seen you produce ~20+ loads a day, six days a week, unless your moving landings or major breakdown. That would put a company like browning near the 2000 load mark after 3-4 months.



:agree2:

That's what I was thinking also, when I was loading trucks for Colombia Helo's if you didn't do 30+ loads a day you were having a bad day. I remember one day getting 67 loads, a long day though 4:30am 1st load to 7:30pm last truck, we were trying (and succeeded) to clean up a unit as to move over to another unit.


----------



## D&B Mack (Apr 19, 2010)

They never take into account the cost per load. If the load count numbers are correct, Rygaard has been doing it with a "cheaper" crew all season. So with Browning just squeaking it out, Rygaard (theoretically) would have by far, had a more profitable season.

I agree with the previous post, the Swamp Man's cousin is a schmuck, he needs a new helper.

I am glad James threw his old man to the curb.

I hope next year they bring back more loggers from the northwest. I could really care less about the heli logging (they have their own show anyway) or about river loggin (I will watch Deliverance if I want to watch a bunch of back-woods hicks). Gustafson (sp?) should come back, and focus more on the felling operation.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 19, 2010)

The way rygard finished looked really weak to me. Isn't the bottom line production per man hour? When your entire company works 12 or 14 hours of overtime and still lose out its got to hurt the pocket book paying time and a half. Real weak working a 24 hour day just to say you got more loads then a company who put in their normal hours and went home.


----------



## slowp (Apr 19, 2010)

I figure 6 loads a day average in a skyline *thinning *operation. If there is any downhilling in it, cut that in half.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Apr 19, 2010)

D&B Mack said:


> They never take into account the cost per load.



That's what I've been thinking all season, if they both produce relatively the same amount of loads (as was the case according to the show) then Ryygard did it with much much less equipment and less man power which in my experience would equal more money.


----------



## D&B Mack (Apr 20, 2010)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> That's what I've been thinking all season, if they both produce relatively the same amount of loads (as was the case according to the show) then Ryygard did it with much much less equipment and less man power which in my experience would equal more money.



I know, at one point I believe Browning was running two yarders. How is that even comparable at that point?


----------



## giXXer (Apr 20, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> The way rygard finished looked really weak to me. Isn't the bottom line production per man hour? When your entire company works 12 or 14 hours of overtime and still lose out its got to hurt the pocket book paying time and a half. Real weak working a 24 hour day just to say you got more loads then a company who put in their normal hours and went home.



I had a similar thought as well. The only thing I could think of was there must be a deadline for either the show or the job site Rygard was working on. Throughout the entire season they kept mentioning things like the race for loads and dash for the cash. Maybe the Discovery channel tosses the winner a bone? Could even be the desire to win and pride that drove them to work through the night. I'm thinking there was probably some $ on the line though.


----------



## HuskyMike (Apr 20, 2010)

L-Enterprises said:


> I agree, they were the class act of AXMEN .
> 
> http://www.gustafsonlogging.com/



100% correct!!


----------



## D&B Mack (Apr 20, 2010)

giXXer said:


> I had a similar thought as well. The only thing I could think of was there must be a deadline for either the show or the job site Rygard was working on. Throughout the entire season they kept mentioning things like the race for loads and dash for the cash. Maybe the Discovery channel tosses the winner a bone? Could even be the desire to win and pride that drove them to work through the night. I'm thinking there was probably some $ on the line though.



I imagine the exposure probably helps some, gets their name out there at least. Probably does more for Rygaard than for Browning.


----------

